# Mar 17th -the day from Hell!



## L I Jane (Mar 18, 2007)

It all started at 5 am when we were awakened by a loud noise & a flash that lit up the bedroom only to find no POWER.Outside it was 25 degrees.I quickly got my clothes on & rounded up the small kerosene heater as I just knew that this wasn't one of those short time outages.I grabbed the shovel to chop away the ice that covered the greenhouse door so I could get in.It was really thick from the all day sleet the day before.We didn't get that deep snow at all just this infernal sleet.At a 1/4 to 7 the alarm went off so I said that's it I've got to go in & light the heater--it was 43.I also took in a box to bring in any budded paphs I had which were a few plus a few others.I was damned I was going to lose buds that I had waited months to see.One that was in sheath in June 06-now ready to open in a couple of weeks.Also I was to receive a pkg that day from Antec-one in spk.At this point I was becoming a basket case:rollhappy: 
After we chipped all the ice off the car--had coffee I decided to go out & check the area & possibly make a tel call to find out the status of the power restoral.Yeah I know I should have a cell phone but I don't only cable phone which is off when no power.Perhaps after this. I got to the Hardware store to get some more kerosene & they let me use the phone--& there were outages all over the place on the Island.It was now about 9.The real kicker of this story that directly across the street from me they had power!!!!!
When I came home the Lilco truck(power) was around the corner.He told me that it would be hours as there were branches & tree limbs all over the wires-here I originally thought transformer but I guess that wasn't the case.Soon there were trucks all over like ants so we sat by window & watched--nothing else to do! LOL.Meanwhile I scooted into the greenhse to check the temp & it was 50 as the sun was starting to come out after being so cloudy.Finally as we finished lunch--had gas stove-( had eggs & sausage which was supposed to be breakfast ) the power came on to my shouts of THANK GOD!!I think that everything is fine & that I won't lose anything but flowers ,spks & buds come & go but I didn't want to freeze my plants.A little time later the box came from Antec.Poor mailman was slipping all over trying to make it up to door but hubby was already out chopping & met him part way.:clap: :clap: :clap: 

So this is my March 17th story--hope yours is better!!


----------



## Heather (Mar 18, 2007)

So sorry, Jane but it sounds like it could have been a lot worse! 
I saw on OSF this morning that someone in the Berkshires lost their greenhouse! Caved in in the middle from all the snow. 

Why I am glad I don't have a greenhouse. I would be a nutcase in times like these!


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 18, 2007)

sounds like a majorly stressful day. Hope this is the last for this season!



Heather said:


> Why I am glad I don't have a greenhouse. I would be a nutcase in times like these!



me too! we are sooooo logical.


----------



## lothianjavert (Mar 18, 2007)

So glad that you made it in time and all the plants will be ok!!! We tend to lose electricity often here (pretty much anytime the weather sneezes), so backups are a must.

That sleet the other day was NASTY. I wish we had gotten the snow! I've never seen so much sleet before! YUCK!


----------



## James (Mar 18, 2007)

Last night my ceiling seaked through in the bathroom. I guess the pipes above me are leaking. It wasnt fun.

I hope your buds survived.


----------



## bwester (Mar 18, 2007)

and to top it all off, you still havent gotten your pots from me. I'm a slackass I know.... the box is sitting in my truck, I just havent gotten off work in time to make it to the post office yet.


----------



## Marco (Mar 18, 2007)

hey Jane, glad everything turned out ok


----------



## terrestrial_man (Mar 19, 2007)

Indeed, Jane, glad things did work for you and your plants. A great sigh of relief! Sounds like the utility needs to get with the program and keep those lines protected. Out here tree trimmers keep busy making sure no such problems develop! And we don't have sleet or snow just winds!!ity:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 19, 2007)

Tomorrow is the first day of Spring. Things are bound to improve!


----------



## dustywoman (Mar 19, 2007)

WHEW!!!! Glad everything is OK! :clap:


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 19, 2007)

glad it worked out for you.


----------

